

Finding Investors for Promising New Website - travisbrooks

I am trying to find investors for a new construction site that allows construction companies, suppliers, and individuals to network and manage projects through the site.  Any suggestions?
======
Mankhool
Attend tradeshows. This would be a good place to start
<http://www.conexpoconagg.com/>

